# More Fluffs at NMR



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese has taken in larger than usual number of fluffs in just the past few days - here are some of them. Some came from a mill, so they are in need of some very special homes.

Butch


Cookie


Cricket


Sparkle


Houston


I've just posted a "Last Chance" for quilt raffle tickets, so if you are looking for an easy and inexpensive way to help these fluffs, that's a great way to do it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwh they all look precious. I hope they find great forever homes soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping and praying they all find forever homes!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish I could take one! Prayers for furrever homes!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope more people step up to foster these babies or others that need a loving home!!! And Yes I do as well pray for them to find forever loving homes


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

All except Butch look so sad. My heart breaks for them. I pray they find a home and learn what it is to be loved and cared for.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww they're soooo cute... OMD! They're going to find homes fast.
Leona, the one in Ft Wayne Indiana that was up for adoption was adopted into her furever home so this happily leaves a bit of room in homes for fluffs...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:they're all adorable


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So precious :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news - Mary posted last night that Cricket will be going to a fur-ever home this weekend! Her new daddy will be flying in from Georgia to pick her up!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Good news - Mary posted last night that Cricket will be going to a fur-ever home this weekend! Her new daddy will be flying in from Georgia to pick her up!


:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

It makes me so sad just looking at these fur babies. The people who do these things to animals can't be human. Where are these Maltese shelters located?





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cassievt said:


> It makes me so sad just looking at these fur babies. The people who do these things to animals can't be human. Where are these Maltese shelters located?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the babies available through Northcentral Maltese Rescue are in foster homes, primarily in the Midwest but a few elsewhere. Once they've received any needed vet care including spay/neuter and dental if necessary, they go to foster homes, where they work on housebreaking and socialization.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay for Cricket!! and thanks for the rescue raffle quilt ticket reminder


----------

